# Lost Hudson found.



## Wildcat (Jun 29, 2008)

From RAAF bomber found in PNG | The Australian



> AN Australian bomber shot down by the Japanese in a remote region of Papua New Guinea during World War II has been found, 66 years later.
> 
> A missionary found the Hudson bomber last month and a RAAF team today confirmed that it was plane A16-126, lost with four crew on February 11, 1942.
> 
> ...


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 29, 2008)

Glad to see they found it


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 29, 2008)

A salute to them!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 29, 2008)

Glad to hear that. 



TO


----------

